# need a new power supply for my samsung syncmaster 241mp



## papaquest (Nov 21, 2008)

OK need a new power supply for my Samsung syncmaster 241mp but the model is pretty old now and hard to come by,so i rang Samsung and after giving them the info on the monitor the guy said to me why don't i just buy an adjustable voltage power supply for it,(the original power supply in question that came with the monitor i found at the moment for around £80 which i refuse to pay)if that's the case and i can buy a cheaper supply why is the original supply so expensive?? so my question is..is it possible to use cheaper duplicate or will i need to buy the original power supply?
specs on the original supply read: input 100 - 240v ~, 50/60Hz, 2A
output 14v ---- 8A
and its a 4pin connection to the monitor

Sorry but im just totally lost


----------

